# SVS SB13 Plus VS M&K MX 250



## SPL (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm new to this forum, and just stating my first home theatre/HiFi system. I use my lounge room for my system, it’s an odd shaped room with dividing walls and openings. around 2500f3.

I have never owned a subwoofer so this will be my first purchase. And I want it to be a good one.

I have shorted my list down to the SVS SB13 plus and the MK MX 250. Has anyone had any experience with both of these beauties? I can get these at the same price so I really don’t know what’s going to deliver the best bass performance across the field.

I know the SVS has a built in PEQ, but my receiver has a 5 band 12 freq PEQ for the subwoofer channel, so there is plenty of tweaking available for either one.

Thank you.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Between those two, you're comparing two excellent, fairly fool-proof subwoofers.
With that said, however, if you really want a world class subwoofer, take a good look at some of the offerings by Seaton Sound and Funkywaves 

The most important thing to good bass reproduction is multiples. Rather than getting one elite subwoofer, you will get better performance in-room getting three lesser subs, so budget accordingly.

The Geddes method for multiple subs uses one elite subwoofer corner loaded, with all calibrations done for it specifically, a second, possibly lesser subwoofer randomly located somewhere else to fill in the inevitable room nodes of the other subwoofer, and yet a third, possibly lesser again, subwoofer located high up inside the room to address the vertical standing waves in the room.

Alternatively, the Welti / Devantier method for multiple subs suggests having four similar, equally and oppositely placed at mid-wall points.

The goal of both is the same: to give smooth frequency response throughout the room.

THis is impossible with a single monopole subwoofer.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. My choice is SVSound. However, others can be great, too. I agree that 2 tight, clear subs might be better than one big sub. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could join us, SPL!

I see you are from Oz. What would the difference in shipping costs be? The M&K looks like a pretty nice sub.

I'm with EV, multiple subs are the way to go. I'll never again have a single sub in my main system.


----------



## SPL (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys,

I have only started to scratch the surface of Gerry Lemay's work. I know that to achieve good bass you need A powerful subwoofer, flexibility of placement, parametric eq and multiple subwoofers.

I have parametric eq on the receiver. 5 bands 12 freq ad Q for the subwoofer.
Now i need a good subwoofer, the SVS is more flexible with placement, it is small enough to sit in the front of me in front of the AV cabinet, the MK is a lot taller and would have to be placed near the side walls or in the back corner, (no room in the front of the room, besides in front of the cabinet.

I can add a room plan if this helps, it’s a really difficult room. but I’m stuck with it

So in regards to another subwoofer, should I be considering 2 NSD subs straight away, instead of getting the MK or the SB13 plus and adding another one later on down the track?

I have looked into getting subs from the states to Australia. They are cheaper, but postage is around $600, and I would need a step-down transformer for the power. It all adds up to be around the same price,

Cheers.


----------



## SPL (Jun 11, 2011)

okay..........................?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

remember, you could always get two now... two later ;P

With four drivers you can often get which ever sub has the deepest extension and worry less about insufficient output


----------



## SPL (Jun 11, 2011)

hmm... i wounder what the WAF is on 4 subs addle:

You do make a good point though. So basicaly flat freq response with room gain bellow 20hz to at least 100hz is priority. ?


----------

